# How to get chiseled face (Buccal Fat Extraction)



## Deleted member 3526 (Mar 26, 2020)

> The *buccal fat pad*, is one of several encapsulated fat masses in the cheek. It is a deep fat pad located on either side of the face between the buccinator muscle and several more superficial muscles (including the masseter, the zygomaticus major, and the zygomaticus minor). It should not be confused with the malar fat pad, which is directly below the skin of the cheek.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Malar Fat Pad













*What is buccal fat removal? *


> Also known as a buccal lipectomy, buccal fat removal surgery removes fat from your cheeks, slimming your face and giving your cheekbones more definition





> The size of these pads varies from person to person, regardless of weight. In fact, large buccal fat pads are often hereditary, and they aren’t affected by diet and exercise.





> You’ll have no visible scars from the cheek reduction, since the work is done inside your mouth.





> “When done properly, buccal fat removal gives the face a model-esque look,” says Dr. Lara Devgan,





> *Final results are permanent, even if you gain weight. *





*Who's a good candidate for buccal fat pad removal?*




> “Buccal fat removal is a nice procedure for patients who feel that their face is overly round or chubby,” says Dr. Devgan. “It creates a slimmer, contoured, and more sculpted lower third of the face,” she says. *Optimal candidates are within 20 pounds of their goal weight. While you can have chubby cheeks or an overly round face shape and not be overweight, you want to make sure it’s the buccal fat pads causing the roundness and not fat under the skin from weight gain. *



*Procedure*


> *The surgical procedure starts with a topical anesthetic* (or oral sedation, if you’d prefer to be in a light sleeplike state). *The surgeon then makes small incisions, about a half-inch long, on the insides of your cheeks.* *“**We then use fine-tipped surgical tools to tease out and dissect a walnut-size amount of fat,”* says Dr. Devgan. *The incisions are then stitched up with dissolvable stitches*. “Most people tolerate the procedure very well and compare it to a dental procedure where you’re hanging out with your mouth open,” says Dr. Devgan. You’ll be sent home with a chin strap for support, antibiotic medication, and a medicated mouthwash to prevent infection.



*What should you expect during buccal fat removal recovery?*




> At home, you’ll need to keep up a regular ice regimen, to reduce swelling and alleviate discomfort. “Apply ice packs to your cheeks for three days and drink ice water,” says Dr. Devgan. You’ll also need to wear the chin strap at night for the first two weeks, to give your facial skin some extra support. You can expect significant swelling for about a week. Due to the incisions inside your cheeks, you’ll want to stick to a soft-food diet and avoid anything too hot or spicy for at least 24 hours.



*risks of buccal fat removal*



> Dr. Philip Robb says that *the physician removing the pads has to be careful to avoid your facial ducts as well as those that carry your saliva. Because of this, there’s a chance of numbness or other changes in sensation and (in rare cases) partial facial paralysis.
> 
> Additionally, studies show that buccal fat removal surgery can have complications, such as hemorrhaging, facial-nerve damage, and trismus (lockjaw). As with any surgery, there’s a risk of infection, bleeding, scarring, and injury to surrounding tissue and structures.
> 
> Finding a board-certified plastic surgeon who’s experienced in buccal fat removal is crucial for a smooth, safe surgery*



*Cost*
According to RealSelf, the average cost is $2,400. 
it can range up to $6,000.


*Cons*



> If the surgeon removes too much fat or you lose weight post-procedure, your face may look too gaunt.
> Your face may look asymmetrical afterward, if your surgeon doesn’t extract the right amount of fat from each cheek.
> You’ll have swelling for a couple of weeks. RealSelf patients have described it as having “chipmunk cheeks,” similar to after having dental work done.




source
*Realself*



*Results:









*


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Mar 26, 2020)

Dope said:


> wrong section it's over


----------



## Alexanderr (Mar 26, 2020)

Didn’t these possibly end up making you look older?


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Mar 26, 2020)

@Lorsss move the thread


----------



## Gosick (Mar 26, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> Didn’t these possibly end up making you look older?


overblown, l heard lt only does lf you have crappy cheekbones

elther way, lts worth looklng good ln your 20-30's


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Mar 26, 2020)

just make sure youre at 8-10% bodyfat before u do this shit

also fat removal is PERMANENT. just like this lip thing where the fat never comes back in that area. so ill pass on thois. id just get better bones for hollow face instead


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Mar 26, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> just make sure youre at 8-10% bodyfat before u do this shit
> 
> also fat removal is PERMANENT. just like this lip thing where the fat never comes back in that area. so ill pass on thois. id just get better bones for hollow face instead


some people cant loose the face fat
a user here got it


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Mar 26, 2020)

just proves u can write a repost and get pinned just because u formatted it smh


----------



## Elias (Mar 26, 2020)

I need this 

One clinic said £2,200
But what if i get it with out anaesthetic?

Should cost a lot less?


----------



## Epitaph (Mar 26, 2020)

> *The surgical procedure starts with a topical anesthetic* (or oral sedation, if you’d prefer to be in a light sleeplike state).



Who the fuck WANTS to be awake during this procedure.

That shit looks like hell


----------



## dingodongo (Mar 26, 2020)

Guy hardly looks any different and the fat bitch should just have stopped eating cake and dropped body fat.


----------



## Elias (Mar 26, 2020)

dingodongo said:


> Guy hardly looks any different and the fat bitch should just have stopped eating cake and dropped body fat.


Reminder

They only got a little bit extracted

Extract it all or death


----------



## dingodongo (Mar 26, 2020)

Elias said:


> Reminder
> 
> They only got a little bit extracted
> 
> Extract it all or death



It pissed me off because I starved myself for 6 months to get my face to lean out lol. I wonder if it can end up looking fucked up if they take too much out


----------



## Elias (Mar 26, 2020)

dingodongo said:


> It pissed me off because I starved myself for 6 months to get my face to lean out lol. I wonder if it can end up looking fucked up if they take too much out


It wont if you have good bones

But you will start to look gaunt in your mid 30s

But youre out if prime so who cares


----------



## Deleted member 3512 (Mar 26, 2020)

I have swollen hamster cheeks


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 26, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> *What is buccal fat removal? *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Add that buccal fat removal should be combined together with zygo augmentation to avoid looking old


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Mar 26, 2020)

Epitaph said:


> Who the fuck WANTS to be awake during this procedure.
> 
> That shit looks like hell



Its really not that bad

I mean its painful and uncomfortable but fuck its so worth it I'd do it again

My surgeon knew instantly that was something I need for chiseled jaw, I would talk to a certified surgeon for his opinion 

Also my cheeks were huge several people commented on it IRL and my Dad is 50 and still has his buccal fat it literally never goes away just sags as you age


----------



## Elias (Mar 26, 2020)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> Its really not that bad
> 
> I mean its painful and uncomfortable but fuck its so worth it I'd do it again
> 
> ...


Im trying to get it soon

How much did it cost you?

Can i get it cheaper with out anaesthetic?


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Mar 26, 2020)

Elias said:


> Im trying to get it soon
> 
> How much did it cost you?
> 
> Can i get it cheaper with out anaesthetic?


$2800 with tax

Make sure its somewhat expensive the guy I went to has a lot of experience under his belt he helped write books on plastic surgeries


----------



## Elias (Mar 26, 2020)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> $2800 with tax
> 
> Make sure its somewhat expensive the guy I went to has a lot of experience under his belt he helped write books on plastic surgeries


Thats like £1.7k 

Too much tbh

Did you get it with anaesthetic?


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Mar 26, 2020)

Elias said:


> Thats like £1.7k
> 
> Too much tbh
> 
> Did you get it with anaesthetic?


Yeah I did and I highly recommend it they are slicing your cheeks open and pulling the fat out lol

For the love of God do not GO CHEAP on surgeries on your face, I read about $800 Buccal Fat Removal in Mexico but fuck that you really wana risk your face to save $?


----------



## bonesoverblood (Mar 26, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> *What is buccal fat removal? *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This will be my first surgery


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Mar 26, 2020)

Elias said:


> Reminder
> 
> They only got a little bit extracted
> 
> Extract it all or death


You will age horribly if you over extract your buccal fat


----------



## Elias (Mar 26, 2020)

Fuk said:


> You will age horribly if you over extract your buccal fat


Cope


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Mar 26, 2020)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> $2800 with tax
> 
> Make sure its somewhat expensive the guy I went to has a lot of experience under his belt he helped write books on plastic surgeries


tbh i would get it if still bloated by 10%bf. i store a lot of buccal fat. can u PM me your surgeon?


----------



## Cope (Mar 26, 2020)

*No don't do this, buccal fat removal will severely age the skin!*

The fat deposits that you have and the collagen in your body stop working well as you get older, so by removing the buccal fat you're only speeding up the aging process! @Chadlite Rutherford will now have to get fat injections for the rest of his life.

We've been wrong about facial fat, it's just as important as collagen for anti-aging.


----------



## Elias (Mar 26, 2020)

Cope said:


> *No don't do this, buccal fat removal will severely age the skin!*
> 
> The fat deposits that you have and the collagen in your body stop working well as you get older, so by removing the buccal fat you're only speeding up the aging process! @Chadlite Rutherford will now have to get fat injections for the rest of his life.
> 
> We've been wrong about facial fat, it's just as important as collagen for anti-aging.


Itll only be collagen in the cheeks
Some people have to get it even at low bf they have chubby face


----------



## Cope (Mar 26, 2020)

Elias said:


> Itll only be collagen in the cheeks
> Some people have to get it even at low bf they have chubby face


tbh Getting a minimal buccal fat removal with cheek lipo might be the best option.

JB tier skin doesn't come from collagen. Fat grafting is the number one option for getting rid of wrinkles.


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Mar 27, 2020)

Fuk said:


> just proves u can write a repost and get pinned just because u formatted it smh


It’s not a repost u retarded bitch
There is no thread on this


----------



## Deleted member 3259 (Mar 27, 2020)

I initially wanted to do this, but if you go to Realself and look at the before and after, literally everyone looks exactly the same. Fuck speding like 2500$ on something that might not change your face in any way.


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Mar 27, 2020)

honkhonkpatna said:


> I initially wanted to do this, but if you go to Realself and look at the before and after, literally everyone looks exactly the same. Fuck speding like 2500$ on something that might not change your face in any way.


If I'm skinny fat do you think cutting down to 10% bodyfat would do anything for my face?


----------



## middayshowers (Mar 27, 2020)

Cope said:


> *No don't do this, buccal fat removal will severely age the skin!*
> 
> The fat deposits that you have and the collagen in your body stop working well as you get older, so by removing the buccal fat you're only speeding up the aging process! @Chadlite Rutherford will now have to get fat injections for the rest of his life.
> 
> We've been wrong about facial fat, it's just as important as collagen for anti-aging.


I disagree with this. If you meet the criteria for it : low bf and still chubby cheeks, and good cheekbones, it can make your face significantly leaner without fucking you too hard later in life. It only makes you look older because a full face is associated with youth, but fuck that. Do you want to look like a chipmunk in your prime just so you can look young when you're in your 50's?


----------



## reptiles (Mar 27, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> *What is buccal fat removal? *
> 
> 
> 
> ...






2nd pic is life fuel


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Mar 27, 2020)

dumb nigga if you get this without being %8bf first


----------



## anti caking agents (Mar 27, 2020)

I can lock you in my basement with minimal food and 2 liters of water a day until you are skeletor. Free of charge. Why go under the scapel JFL when you can go to your local looksmaxxer. Good thread though. Albeit I think this surgery is for the select few since long term it tends to result in bad looks due to aging.


----------



## cyberjap (Mar 28, 2020)

What if you have low fwhr?


----------



## Deleted member 6007 (Mar 28, 2020)

I have a fatass face even though im skinny with a bmi of 17


----------



## SixFootManlet (Mar 28, 2020)

Whenever there's a thread on buccal fat removal the copers always come out of their basements with idiotic copes like "just get skinny bro!", "you will look old in your 40s bro!". The worst type of coper is the "OMG BUT IT'S PERMANENT BRO!". Guess what bitch - most surgeries are permanent.

I've yet to see a truly negative result from buccal fat removal. I've seen amazing results, I've seen average results, but never one where the guy looks "gaunt".

I've been skinny as hell in the past and even then I had chubby cheeks. As soon as this corona shit is over I'll get an appointment for buccal fat removal.


----------



## badmantier (Mar 28, 2020)

Gosick said:


> overblown, l heard lt only does lf you have crappy cheekbones
> 
> elther way, lts worth looklng good ln your 20-30's


really? I was considering it until I discovered this site, it seems like the consensus here is that it's not worth it. Chubbiness in my cheeks is what's holding back my lower third from being great, I have a square jaw but due to buccal fat I don't have hollow cheeks and thus it doesn't look that great. I'm also already skinny so I think it may be genetic, my dad is the same way tho my jaw is a bit better than his


----------



## Gosick (Mar 28, 2020)

badmantier said:


> really? I was considering it until I discovered this site, it seems like the consensus here is that it's not worth it. Chubbiness in my cheeks is what's holding back my lower third from being great, I have a square jaw but due to buccal fat I don't have hollow cheeks and thus it doesn't look that great. I'm also already skinny so I think it may be genetic, my dad is the same way tho my jaw is a bit better than his


lf your ok wlth havlng a chubby face ln your 20-30's to look maybe look a lttle better ln your 40-50's then props to you for not gettlng lt.


----------



## badmantier (Mar 28, 2020)

Gosick said:


> lf your ok wlth havlng a chubby face ln your 20-30's to look maybe look a lttle better ln your 40-50's then props to you for not gettlng lt.


good point. If those are the only consequences then I'd say fuck it and go for it tbh. I'm just worried there could be worse consequences, which is why it's important to spend that extra money to go to a really good place. Just curious, have you done this procedure, or considering it?


----------



## elfmaxx (Mar 28, 2020)

Fuck no.


----------



## badmantier (Mar 28, 2020)

dingodongo said:


> It pissed me off because I starved myself for 6 months to get my face to lean out lol. I wonder if it can end up looking fucked up if they take too much out


yeah it's possible, I mean buccal fat is relatively important layer of adipose tissue I believe. But that's why if you do this procedure, it's crucial for you to go to multiple places to have the opinions of numerous doctors, and spend that extra money if necessary to go to a place known for having really good results. An extra couple thousand dollars at the end of the day is nothing when you're talking about your face


----------



## Zyros (Mar 29, 2020)

inb dumbasses reading "RESULTS ARE PERMANENT EVEN IF YOU GAIN WEIGHT" and thinking this will give them a chiseled face at 20% bodyfat and it's a free lazy pass for hollow cheeks while being fatasses.

Reminder that the most dramatic facial changes when losing weight happen at the VERY last lost pounds, sometimes long after you already have abs, and that if you can actually have natural hollow cheeks, this will probably fuck you up and your naturally achievable hollow cheeks will look much better than the procedure.

This is only and only to do if you have rare genetic chubby cheeks not caused by recessed bones (like you already have a chiseled jawline but you cheeks remain flat/chubby instead of your entire face being undefined due to structure), and you made sure to stay at low body fat and low water retention with healthy diet. Only then consider something like this.


----------



## Wrecker (Mar 29, 2020)

buddyboyochewgummmm


----------



## Deleted member 3259 (Mar 30, 2020)

Zyros said:


> inb dumbasses reading "RESULTS ARE PERMANENT EVEN IF YOU GAIN WEIGHT" and thinking this will give them a chiseled face at 20% bodyfat and it's a free lazy pass for hollow cheeks while being fatasses.
> 
> Reminder that the most dramatic facial changes when losing weight happen at the VERY last lost pounds, sometimes long after you already have abs, and that if you can actually have natural hollow cheeks, this will probably fuck you up and your naturally achievable hollow cheeks will look much better than the procedure.
> 
> This is only and only to do if you have rare genetic chubby cheeks not caused by recessed bones (like you already have a chiseled jawline but you cheeks remain flat/chubby instead of your entire face being undefined due to structure), and you made sure to stay at low body fat and low water retention with healthy diet. Only then consider something like this.


Zygos. ......... are we going through this again


----------



## weallburninhell (Mar 30, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> *What is buccal fat removal? *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why not roidding?


----------



## Deleted member 4087 (Mar 31, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> [/SIZE][/COLOR][/B]


Lighting is also making a difference


----------



## RAITEIII (Mar 31, 2020)

Zyros said:


> inb dumbasses reading "RESULTS ARE PERMANENT EVEN IF YOU GAIN WEIGHT" and thinking this will give them a chiseled face at 20% bodyfat and it's a free lazy pass for hollow cheeks while being fatasses.
> 
> Reminder that the most dramatic facial changes when losing weight happen at the VERY last lost pounds, sometimes long after you already have abs, and that if you can actually have natural hollow cheeks, this will probably fuck you up and your naturally achievable hollow cheeks will look much better than the procedure.
> 
> This is only and only to do if you have rare genetic chubby cheeks not caused by recessed bones (like you already have a chiseled jawline but you cheeks remain flat/chubby instead of your entire face being undefined due to structure), and you made sure to stay at low body fat and low water retention with healthy diet. Only then consider something like this.


My problem is that if I go to low body fat I start to lose under eye support and my malar fat pads are affected too. Basically I end up looking worse despite having those lines in my cheeks (hollowcheeks)

It's over I'm considering fillers but I'm kinda scared of what they'll look like jfl I'd rather try that first and then maybe think of removing the buccal fat of it doesn't work


----------



## Usum (Apr 1, 2020)

Could be the most effective procedure for me.
To lower risks, just get rid of half.


----------



## kujji (Apr 9, 2020)

roids give that effect, too risky to remove fat an incel cuck doctor could ruin you


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (May 30, 2020)

Zyros said:


> inb dumbasses reading "RESULTS ARE PERMANENT EVEN IF YOU GAIN WEIGHT" and thinking this will give them a chiseled face at 20% bodyfat and it's a free lazy pass for hollow cheeks while being fatasses.
> 
> Reminder that the most dramatic facial changes when losing weight happen at the VERY last lost pounds, sometimes long after you already have abs, and that if you can actually have natural hollow cheeks, this will probably fuck you up and your naturally achievable hollow cheeks will look much better than the procedure.
> 
> This is only and only to do if you have rare genetic chubby cheeks not caused by recessed bones (like you already have a chiseled jawline but you cheeks remain flat/chubby instead of your entire face being undefined due to structure), and you made sure to stay at low body fat and low water retention with healthy diet. Only then consider something like this.



Informative post


SixFootManlet said:


> Whenever there's a thread on buccal fat removal the copers always come out of their basements with idiotic copes like "just get skinny bro!", "you will look old in your 40s bro!". The worst type of coper is the "OMG BUT IT'S PERMANENT BRO!". Guess what bitch - most surgeries are permanent.
> 
> I've yet to see a truly negative result from buccal fat removal. I've seen amazing results, I've seen average results, but never one where the guy looks "gaunt".
> 
> I've been skinny as hell in the past and even then I had chubby cheeks. As soon as this corona shit is over I'll get an appointment for buccal fat removal.




We need to see pictures of people in their late 30s/40s who got buccal a long time ago.

Someone mentioned regular lipo of the cheeks. Is there a reason that's not a better option?


----------



## EdwardCullen (Jun 4, 2020)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> Yeah I did and I highly recommend it they are slicing your cheeks open and pulling the fat out lol
> 
> For the love of God do not GO CHEAP on surgeries on your face, I read about $800 Buccal Fat Removal in Mexico but fuck that you really wana risk your face to save $?


I have the same exact problem as you, i was low body f and all my family says I have fat chipmunk cheeks, I need this fucking surgery I don’t give a fuck if age like shit at least my prime I dont Have to suffer.


----------



## Deleted member 4856 (Jun 4, 2020)

I have too much of that tbh my face kinda look like a fat kid


----------



## schmaltz (Jun 5, 2020)

this has been said many times but there truly is a night and day difference when you reach 10% bf or lower. lots of people who claim theyre 10% bodyfat are just not anywhere near that. If your skin doesnt feel thin and you cant feel your bone structure or get those striations when you clench your jaw, then you simply arent lean enough.
(Side note: tren/mast leans the fuck out of your face)

If you look at the trend of men getting this surgery they all look easily 13% bf or higher. Yes, including the dude with the overly done brows in the OP he’s not lean. I havent seen anyone TRULY lean consider this surgery. Diet down to single digits then ask yourself if you need this.


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Jun 5, 2020)

EdwardCullen said:


> I have the same exact problem as you, i was low body f and all my family says I have fat chipmunk cheeks, I need this fucking surgery I don’t give a fuck if age like shit at least my prime I dont Have to suffer.


Buccal Fat Remova does not age you, it actually makes you look younger IRL


----------



## EdwardCullen (Jun 5, 2020)

schmaltz said:


> this has been said many times but there truly is a night and day difference when you reach 10% bf or lower. lots of people who claim theyre 10% bodyfat are just not anywhere near that. If your skin doesnt feel thin and you cant feel your bone structure or get those striations when you clench your jaw, then you simply arent lean enough.
> (Side note: tren/mast leans the fuck out of your face)
> 
> If you look at the trend of men getting this surgery they all look easily 13% bf or higher. Yes, including the dude with the overly done brows in the OP he’s not lean. I havent seen anyone TRULY lean consider this surgery. Diet down to single digits then ask yourself if you need this.


I have got down to 10% and I was still puffy, it’s not about the body fat when u come down to that level it’s about the placement and genetics at that point.


EdwardCullen said:


> I have got down to 10% and I was still puffy, it’s not about the body fat when u come down to that level it’s about the placement and genetics at that point.


And JFL staying miserable at single digits body fats, 10-12% is ideal and healthy otherwise u look like an african refugee


----------



## I'mme (Aug 26, 2020)

Buccal fat removal is a godly procedure for PSLers period


----------



## JamesHowlett (Oct 6, 2020)

Excited to get this


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Oct 7, 2020)

PapiMew said:


> Do you remember how much your surgeon took out?


All of it


----------



## lasthope (Oct 7, 2020)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> All of it


how you know if you have a lot of buccal fat? is its possible to measure it so you know if its worth it?


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Oct 7, 2020)

lasthope said:


> how you know if you have a lot of buccal fat? is its possible to measure it so you know if its worth it?


If your parents have big saggy cheeks from the buccal fat sagging from age

If you are lean and still have a moon face, if people constantly comment on your chubby cheeks


----------



## lasthope (Oct 7, 2020)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> If your parents have big saggy cheeks from the buccal fat sagging from age
> 
> If you are lean and still have a moon face, if people constantly comment on your chubby cheeks


my parents don't have it but I have a moon face


----------

